# Please read.



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

My grandmother had a heart attack Wednesday night. She was taken by us to the Hospital before she had the main part of the attack. (What most people assume a heart attack is. Heart stopping passing out, etc.) She had a stent put in on thursday and last time I saw here, she was doing ok. Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Positive thoughts coming your way from MI.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hello and good luck, prayers there from Maryland =)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers on the way from NJ.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Prayers your way!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We will keep you and yours in our prayers


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your grandmom. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## propman (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Hang in there. Positive thoughts going your way.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good vibes inroute


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

You got it propman


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

More prayers from Maryland are headed your way!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

count on the prayers and good vibes from us, man!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You got it. Your whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Propman....nothing but prayers from me....to your family.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't pray but you know I shall send my positive thoughts and hope to you.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We are thinking about you here, too.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Positive thoughts southbound from Canada.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Positive Thoughts coming your way from SoDak!!!


----------

